# Abercrobie & Fitch Longbow??



## 2001gocougs (Jan 7, 2008)

I have recently gotten an Abercrobie & Fitch longbow. It has been stored inside unstrung for around 20 years. 
Would it be safe to string and shoot with a new string or should it just be a decoration?
Any Idea what one in great condition might be worth?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

2001gocougs said:


> I have recently gotten an Abercrobie & Fitch longbow. It has been stored inside unstrung for around 20 years.
> Would it be safe to string and shoot with a new string or should it just be a decoration?
> Any Idea what one in great condition might be worth?


Do you know who made it for them? They usually relied on top makers, that might give you a better idea of its value. As for using it, hard to tell without an inspection. And if you really want to keep its value, it might not be a great idea to shoot it. Very tempting, but not really wise....:wink:


----------

